# WTB Uroplatus



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I was interseted in buying a gecko in the genus (?) Uroplatus. Does anyone have any additional info about them and know where I can find them. They are truly the most amazing looking geckos i've ever seen. Thanks

where you at croc mang?!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Kingsnake's gecko classifieds, knock yourself out. I've never worked with them and know very little about them, sorry.

-PK


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Uroplatus are by far the most incredable Geckos









I really have no Idea where to get them at these days Not really in the
Pet market loop anymore,

I have kept a number of them myself Fimbriatus, phantasticus and henkeli
Where my favorites, Each is a bit different in care.

What species are you interested in?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

the phantasticus looked cool as hell but there was another one called the giant gecko and i wanted to know how big it got and if it was tamable? Otherwise, i'm pretty new to the lizard game cept I used to keep like 20 anoles when i was lil with a firebelly toad and some tree frogs and all sorts of crap.

let me know, thanks man.

I went and found the link to the ones that peeked my interest:

http://www.gekkota.com/html/uroplatus.html

http://www.gekkota.com/html/u__guentheri.html

http://www.gekkota.com/html/u__phantasticus.html THE LAST IMAGE ON THIS ONE! WOW!

http://www.gekkota.com/html/u__sikorae.html DITTO

I'd have to say the sikorae and the first one which is not named are my favorites, but the other two are awesome two so any info and more pics would be awesome! I have an extra ten gallon if that will do and some money saved if it won't. thanks


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

wow I just looked up the Fimbriatus that you mentioned and that one is amazing!!!!










amazing looking. LIke a lil crazy midget alligator on crack! LMFAO









What was the tank requirements for that one?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I currently keep and breed several species of Uroplatus guentherii is the only species I really do not work with....

They are fascinating captives and if kept in well planted vivaria and left alone, they reproduce amazingly well....if you are going to buy imports I strongly recommend that you find a good herp vet and get fecals done.

Kingsnake's marketplace is a varied source...I posted this link in another thread but it has bearing here..

http://gherp.com/


----------

